# Proper cleaning Techniques.



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Are there any Write ups on how to properly clean a gun, recommended tools/supplies and best brands?

In particular I have a .22 Mosquito and the Sig 552 .22lr.

Any tips would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are tip and such on that topic in this section as well as others on this forum. A little "Search-Fu" would enlighten the young Grasshopper to their existence. Specifically, no but the general idea and basic points are covered in many of those posts.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23287&highlight=cleaning

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22077&highlight=cleaning

this one is a particularly good thread with lots of detailed instruction on methodical cleaning.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21199&highlight=cleaning


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> There are tip and such on that topic in this section as well as others on this forum. A little "Search-Fu" would enlighten the young Grasshopper to their existence. Specifically, no but the general idea and basic points are covered in many of those posts.


Thank you kind Sir, I shall send you Doughnuts in the mail.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Doughnuts are NOT required, at least not singularly for me. Just bring enough to share. Try looking at the threads that describe 'malfunctions of' and 'fresh out of the box' range reports. Search for things like "cleaning" and "lube".


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

oh man, I would kill for some krispy kremes, lol.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Your owners manual might also have some good tips on how to clean your weapons.:smt023


----------

